# Prototype Wood Cases for ATX - m-ITX



## Delta6326 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello everyone I have been building computers for about 5 years now and I thought it would be a good idea to start building custom cases. Here are some 3D models of what I'm planning to make.

My first prototype will be very simply and I'm just going to move my current very old rig into it 

Materials will only cost about $40.

Once I get more money to do a full build I plan on making a ITX build with water cooling a GTX 670, 3770k all in a size of 11.5" L, 7" W, 13" H. And then I'm going to cover it in Carbon Fiber Film. 

I will be building and getting materials on Tuesday.



The Prototype...
This one will be able to hold 2 x 240 rad's in push, possibly a 240 rad vertical in the front if I decided to get rid of the 2 5.25" front cut out.


Spoiler














































NEW Renders


























The ITX...
This one can hold 1 240 Rad vertical and will be able to hold a GTX 670 or smaller card. 


Spoiler


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 21, 2013)

Holding spot for future pic's.

EDIT:
Ok sorry for late pic's I started up on Tuesday, but have had the computer taking apart. Some stuff has changed along the way and have gone for a Cube shape  The name of the case is "THE CUBE" and once i'm done it will glow  Now on to pic's of first day.

Tuesday...
Here we are with about 3/4" x 11.5" x 10' $39 went with Red Alder Cherry was $2 board ft more.  Not spending that money on a prototype.





The Shop - I want to thank my very helpful and kind cousin for helping me and allowing me to work in his shop.





The old parts going in a new case 









These magnets are Rare Earth magnets that are very strong this will be holding the left, right and top panels on pic's later to show how this will work.





























Some scraps it's nice wood





Getting the sides just right.





Cutting the acrylic top pieces 





Measure twice, cut once 





Tad to much glue, nothing a little sanding cant fix.





This is a test piece that will be cut out on the front panel. I hope you can tell it's a Cube.





The Scroll Saw is the best tool. This was a quick cutout.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Jan 22, 2013)

That oak is sick.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2013)

Take solid wood like maple or something that you can see the knots in it. Start a fire camp with metal holder to hold over the fire the wood planks. You will get a burned old barn effect with antique knots wood. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 22, 2013)

I personally love the natural look of wood. If it was anything but wood I would say go for the carbon fiber film because that looks awesome too.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok tomorrow or I guess it's actually today  I will be going to the Woodsmith Store and will be checking out the lumber I am looking at either Cherry, Maple or Red Oak. Right now I just looked up Cherry and really like it's looks. I'm trying to figure out how to hold all the sides together as I wanted it to be easy to take apart so I can clean stuff and possibly do things to it in the future. Was thinking maybe some smaller Door hinges would work in each corner and just pull the Pin out to take each side off.

EDIT: do you think these fans will go with the Cherry COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid...


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to hold all the sides together as I wanted it to be easy to take apart so I can clean stuff and possibly do things to it in the future.



You could try using some threaded inserts and a classy looking thumbscrew or even nice looking countersunk brass or nickel slot headed screws.  That would be smart looking and very solid.  The hinges don't seem like they would convey the appearance of fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2013)

L shaped métal angle screwed inside the case. Nothing will be seen.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions I will see what they have when I go in town, don't for get this is the prototype I don't expect everything to good perfect, but do hope for it


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 22, 2013)

btw I iwas thinking of doing the same thing once I'm down with my water cooling, I was thinking of using plywood or marine, (hard to find red oak here or at least I am having a hard time or maple too) btw keep us up to date, wanted to see how this will turn out.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2013)

So Here we are the next day of work Wednesday, hoping to get more done than Tuesday as we got started late around 4PM, today we start at 9AM...

Some more cutting.





Testing out the laser ... And yes that blade is at 45o 





Working on the Scroll saw this is on the front face of the case.





This is the very bottom of the bottom panel, it will hold the Front and Back panels on with 2 screws each. Both sides and top are removable for easy access.





Lol how do we even keep track of measurements





The front I/O.





Well I didn't take many pic's this day to busy working, put in over 8 hours.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2013)

Back for another day of working (more pic's today) it's Thursday and we are starting again at 9AM.

Sooooo many choice what to go for... Of course the very nice Roman Ogee (Top row, third from the right)





Got part of the front cut out with 2 5.25 drive bays. I like this Cube 





These will go on the very top and the acrylic will slide into these Roman corner post





Custom fit, and it fit's like a glove, no screw need to secure it.













This is what we use to keep the paper temporarily on the wood while we do the cut out's on the Scroll saw.









Need's some sanding...





Trying to get the Front I/O to fit in nicely This will have some custom trim around it.





The very first coat of polyurethane satin finish.(will be 4coats)

















Waiting for the first to dry.





Trying to find space put stuff.









More drying...





First coat done, now to sand and reapply. 













A lot of work got done today over 10 hours! Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## tastegw (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking great man!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok so here we are Fridays work, We start a little late at 10AM. Putting the 3rd and 4th coat on everything my phone isn't picking up all the color from the wood it's more red than the pics.

Seeing if the 45's are lining up sadly they are slightly off, but a easy trim can fix this.









Again my phone doesn't do this wood justice, once it is fully built I will be using my DSLR.





















Cutting the cable slots for the motherboard tray.  Trying to make it a tight fit.






The main cut outs are 1" from the side so they can bend easy, in about 1 month I will be sleeving the PSU from Lutro0 Customs






This will hold the 2 sides and top panel on with magnets.





If a Magnets does every come on glued you can use a pin to pop it out  (We are using BSI-Inc Glue Insta Cure+)






The feet(left) and the top frame(right)





Look what just showed up my fans! I hope these are as great as what Ive seen. $50...













These feel great and high quality nothing beats German Engineering.














Thats it for Friday we put in over 10 hours again, thinking only 2 more work days.
We start again Monday.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2013)

did you mean to mess up the fan grill like that? the lines arent parallel i mean.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> did you mean to mess up the fan grill like that? the lines arent parallel i mean.



No, the paper was not on the wood perfect so the middle ones where at a slight angle I tried to sand them to fix it, but thats as good as they could get. This is just a prototype build I'm doing for myself so we can work out any kinks so if I ever find anyone that wants a wood case we can build them a nice one


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 27, 2013)

the lines drawn on the paper is crooked as well  also the thickness isnt consistent. you should take help from AutoCAD. and sketchup.

anyhoo its really nice for your first effort. i botched up the first time i did stuff too.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> the lines drawn on the paper is crooked as well  also the thickness isnt consistent. you should take help from AutoCAD. and sketchup.
> 
> anyhoo its really nice for your first effort. i botched up the first time i did stuff too.



Yeah I ran out of time to make the cut out on sketchup, but the different thickness was on purpose they get smaller the 3 in the middle and the others are bigger. As I can't find a size that allows everything to line up evenly do to the circular shape. The cut out is 120/120mm. The problem with wood is if it gets any thinner for the slots then they can easily break. The thinest you can safely  go would be 3/16"-1/4".


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2013)

You'd do better just routing out the holes and placing some mesh in them.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks good so far, looks like quite a bit of work too, but I had a question about the name "the cube"

What you are building isn't a cube, or it doesn't appear that way, is there any plans on making this a cube?

Thx


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 27, 2013)

tastegw said:


> Looks good so far, looks like quite a bit of work too, but I had a question about the name "the cube"
> 
> What you are building isn't a cube, or it doesn't appear that way, is there any plans on making this a cube?
> 
> Thx


Yes so far this is just part of it I will be using acrylic on top of the wood to make it a cube it will be about 15"x15" all around.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice, can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok big updates been to busy to post.

Monday

Supplies have arrived!















Getting the four ready.


















Hope they line up 














Got the Acrylic behind the "THE CUBE" and the Cube shape going to try and make them glow.


























Waiting for the glue to dry.






A nice custom fit.






This stuff works great it's made by BSI-INC. they make great stuff.










Got the top all glued on.






A slight bow, but can be easily fixed.










The acrylic will slide into these post.






Nice tight fit.






Fixed that bow 






Will have to sand that back piece.










Thats a lot of supplies, Lutro0 sent me some extras 






Getting stuff figured out will be my first time to sleeve, but won't have time to start for at least 1 month 






Well thats it for Monday another 8+ hours


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here we are back to work it's now Wednesday had a big snow storm on Tuesday couldn't go anywhere.

Super late start at around 1PM (Bad roads), luckily it's only a 13min drive.

Fit's like a glove!






That's going nowhere.






Couldn't really make anything secure enough that I would trust to hold my HDD's in place 






Got a nice screw board for the DVD.






This will fit nice once we get the top back on.






Fitting the feet on






Looking fancy 










Making sure it's nice and tight.






Got the cable holes cut.






I was thinking about making them all the same size, but might as well custom fit the holes to the cables right!?







Looks nice and the 45o is fitting nice now.






Thats it for Wednesday it was a good day for being short. Had to go home and make a nice healthy shake... Banana, Ice Cream, Honey, Peanut Butter and chocolate


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here we are it's Thursday! Another late start around 2pm. will still get around 8 hours in 

She coming together!










Testing the fit.











The sides fit nicely










Nice










Getting things lade out.










Thats going to be chilly 





Got the first one set...














Custom fit 














Fitting very strong






Got the back fan cut and is ready to be put in 










Just need to get the top made!







Thats it for Thursday, the next work day will be Monday. Friday we are putting Shoe on in the house.

All that's left is making the top, it will be a wood frame with acrylic in the middle this will be removable.

Hopefully in about 3-6 months I can get all new hardware to fit in here when Haswell and GTX 7** or HD 8**** come out.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 3, 2013)

I like it


----------



## andrewsmc (Feb 3, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 7, 2013)

*The cube*

So here we are at the end of the road, this has been a very long and exciting journey. It's hard to think this took 2 weeks, but it was well worth it.

With this case being solid wood it's very strong, heavy and quiet! With only 3 case fans one intake left side and 2 out this stays much cooler than my NZXT Tempest that had 6 fans... My gpu's are sitting at 42c each they used to be 48, 50c my CPU is at 35c fans are at 70%...

So that's enough talk lets get onto the final pic's, I hope you all enjoy these and sorry I'm not a pro photographer, but I used my T2i.




































































































































































Thank you for looking and I hope you enjoyed this build!


----------



## andrewsmc (Feb 8, 2013)

You going into business??   !


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 8, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> You going into business??   !



With how much time this took the labor would go for more than $400  I would need to invest in a C'n'C machine to make it much faster and with no flaws.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 8, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> So here we are at the end of the road, this has been a very long and exciting journey. It's hard to think this took 2 weeks, but it was well worth it.
> 
> With this case being solid wood it's very strong, heavy and quiet! With only 3 case fans one intake left side and 2 out this stays much cooler than my NZXT Tempest that had 6 fans... My gpu's are sitting at 42c each they used to be 48, 50c my CPU is at 35c fans are at 70%...
> 
> ...


nice build 
maybe you could add some light so the "the cube" would look more sharp


----------



## Symetrick (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice build indeed. I would have suggested some more intake/exhaust in the motherboard area but it seems your temps aren't to high to cause worry. nice work. Very impressed by this.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 10, 2013)

Symetrick said:


> Nice build indeed. I would have suggested some more intake/exhaust in the motherboard area but it seems your temps aren't to high to cause worry. nice work. Very impressed by this.



Yeah when I was building I was hoping temps wouldn't be bad, but they have turned out to be much better than my old case. CPU idle 36c load 49c, GPU 1 42c load 68c GPU 2 40c load 66c. In my old case the CPU temps were about the same, but my GPU temps were much higher idle would be 47-50 load 68-72c.

This is on all old tech too, so I'm think when I get my new parts things will be even cooler and I won't have 2 GPU 's.

My old case was NZXT Tempest had 4 120mm and 2 140mm. And that case sounded like a jet!  This case is supper quite, the loudest thing is the GPU fan, and can sometimes here the HDD but ever so slightly. 

My GPU 2 sometimes won't kick on its fan because the cougar fan is so close to it, but I lined it up so its slightly higher and to the side so it sends air to the CPU fan.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 23, 2014)

Epic. How much did I cost to do this


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 23, 2014)

when it was all done not including the sleeving material probably $80 for all material Wood, glue, etc.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 23, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> when it was all done not including the sleeving material probably $80 for all material Wood, glue, etc.


You have any blueprints and materials list. This looks great and I would love to do something similar it full size ATX


----------



## Nordic (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue prints might be nice to have available.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> Blue prints might be nice to have available.


^^^^^^^


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry don't have any blue prints. And sorry for late reply just got the notification.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 10, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Sorry don't have any blue prints.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2014)

Do you need help with design?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 10, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Do you need help with design?


Yes


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2014)

Do you have a thread your working on? I can probably do some stuff this Friday. Busy today and tomorrow.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 10, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Do you have a thread your working on? I can probably do some stuff this Friday. Busy today and tomorrow.


I don't have my owns but I did Jack.this one

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wood-case-idea-doodle.202367/page-2#post-3134266


----------

